# Crockford Pigeon Mountain WMA



## chrishadsell (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I haven't lived in Georgia for a few years and am interested in hunting the Crockford Pigeon Mountain WMA. I know I'm late to the forums but I just got back from overseas. I'm hoping to ride up there this week and take a day to look around before the actual hunt. I've looked online but can't find a lot of information comparative to other more popular WMAs. I have a few questions and would love some advice:

1. On the satellite maps it seems there are a few fields, are these feed plots or clearings for doves and other birds?

2. Any advice on general strategy for hunting this WMA? Is it better to go deeper and away from the roads (this is my usual plan!) or to wait for other hunters to run something my way.

3. Is it typically crowded?

4. I'm also considering Paulding WMA or Cedar Creek although it's a bit of a longer drive. Any advice between the three?

Thanks so much for any help, I greatly appreciate it.

-Chris


----------



## JonathonJEB (Dec 4, 2017)

All three wmas you mention should be good. They will all be crowded but more crowded on the weekend. Hunt it just like any other public land, find sign and sit for as long as you can. Good Luck


----------



## Recurve (Dec 4, 2017)

I would suggest hunting the sides of the mountain on Pigeon away from the roads, I would also suggest working my way up from the bottom because as you know it's easier to drag a deer down hill than to drag it back up the mountain but to each his own. There will be a lot of people but that will keep deer moving so if you find a good spot I would sit tight as JJeb said. Also the deer should still be in rut or at least they have been in years past and I have been hunting there since 1989. Good luck!


----------

